# ‘Ninja’ Raptor James Johnson turns heads



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Warming up for Thursday’s workout, the Raptors were faced with a common practice-court predicament. There were three balls lodged in one basket, suspended in the mesh like so many fish in a net.
> 
> It was no big problem, really. Tall men were in abundance. One flick of a wingspan could have alleviated the logjam. But Ed Davis and Jerry Bayless had a different idea. They challenged teammate James Johnson to dislodge the balls with an improbable implement — specifically, his foot. And soon enough Johnson, who is both 6-foot-9 and a black belt in kenpo karate, was wowing the squad with an airborne freak show.
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/sports/basketball/nba/raptors/article/960442--feschuk-ninja-raptor-james-johnson-turns-heads


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I hear Bargnani can sing better than that Pavoratti guy. Raps are full of amazing talents. Sadly none of those talents translates well to playing basketball.

edit: Somone should challenge JJ to making a jumpshot or not committing stupid turnovers.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

:laugh: love James Johnson.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls fan here. I will miss James Johnson and wish he would've panned out in Chicago. Really a unique talent and one hell of an athlete. I'll be rooting for him to develop into a solid player. The guy has all-star potential, just not a very good feel for how to play NBA level basketball. Maybe it'll come to him some day.


----------

